# Anybody we know....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Another drunk Brit....

Can you imagine????


----------



## windy138 (Oct 19, 2010)

The amazing news. 
Why you don't copy and paste it T.T.
I think it is easier to read


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It happened at the Palm....he was probably on his way home from quiz night at Bidi Bondi!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

no more walking home for me then, pammys cabs in future


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> no more walking home for me then, pammys cabs in future


And here we were....thinking you're in Doha!
Pammy's Cabs eh?  that oughta make a woman or 2 jealous!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm so proud to be British!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I'm so proud to be British!!!


Your signature says it all!! Hahaha


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

At least the cursing and disparagement will be dropped.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

wandabug said:


> I'm so proud to be British!!!


Indeed!! At 41 you would have thought he would have grown out of behaving like "Young Chav"


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Paul Masterman - anyone know him?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Only 10 drinks???? Should ashamed at being such a lightweight!!!! Wouldn't last at one of our brunches!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Only 10 drinks???? Should ashamed at being such a lightweight!!!! Wouldn't last at one of our brunches!!!


I did think that, fancy a mojito?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> I did think that, fancy a mojito?


Always


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You ****!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Only 10 drinks???? Should ashamed at being such a lightweight!!!! Wouldn't last at one of our brunches!!!


POOR EFFORT indeed......................!!!!


----------

